# Nokia Announces Product Advisory for BL-5C Battery



## anispace (Aug 14, 2007)

from cnnmoney.com



> ESPOO, Finland, August 14 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Nokia today issued a product advisory for the Nokia-branded BL-5C battery manufactured by Matsushita Battery Industrial Co., Ltd. of Japan between December 2005 and November 2006. This product advisory does not apply to any other Nokia-branded battery.
> 
> Nokia has identified that in very rare cases the Nokia-branded BL-5C batteries subject to the product advisory could potentially experience overheating initiated by a short circuit while charging, causing the battery to dislodge. Nokia is working closely with Matsushita and will be cooperating with relevant authorities to investigate this situation.
> 
> ...




Nokia Battery replacement programme>>
*www.nokia.com/batteryreplacement/en/


----------



## 24online (Aug 14, 2007)

ya...on all news channels..... i have battery of BL-5C on my nokia phone...i will go to nokia center and will change battery....

The BL-5C batteries which are subject to the product advisory were used with the following Nokia models or separately as accessories: 
Nokia 1100, Nokia 1100c, Nokia 1101, Nokia 1108, Nokia 1110, Nokia 1112, Nokia 1255, Nokia 1315, Nokia 1600, Nokia 2112, Nokia 2118, Nokia 2255, Nokia 2272, Nokia 2275, Nokia 2300, Nokia 2300c, Nokia 2310, Nokia 2355, Nokia 2600, Nokia 2610, Nokia 2610b, Nokia 2626, Nokia 3100, Nokia 3105, Nokia 3120, Nokia 3125, Nokia 6030, Nokia 6085, Nokia 6086, Nokia 6108, Nokia 6175i, Nokia 6178i, Nokia 6230, Nokia 6230i, Nokia 6270, Nokia 6600, Nokia 6620, Nokia 6630, Nokia 6631, Nokia 6670, Nokia 6680, Nokia 6681, Nokia 6682, Nokia 6820, Nokia 6822, Nokia 7610, Nokia N70, Nokia N71, Nokia N72, Nokia N91, Nokia E50, Nokia E60 


*www.nokia.com/batteryreplacement/images/bl5c1.jpg
*www.nokia.com/batteryreplacement/images/bl5c2.jpg

Check both on nokia site......

I checked mine...and i have to replace.....

​


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 14, 2007)

I just checked my battery serial number on the site and mine is not affected. Not ALL BL-5C batteries are affected. Check your battery serial number on the site before going to nokia centre.


----------



## anispace (Aug 14, 2007)

even mine is not affected....  u can check on the site i mentioned above.
But there are gonna be thousands or even millions of people affected since BL-5C is present on almost every Nokia cell phone.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 14, 2007)

The battery of my phone too not affected


----------



## iMav (Aug 14, 2007)

neither is mine  ... man my grandparents hav freaked and are constantly behind me for the past half hour to call every1 and chk theirs ... thanx to aaj tak


----------



## satyamy (Aug 14, 2007)

hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> I just checked my battery serial number on the site and mine is not affected. Not ALL BL-5C batteries are affected. Check your battery serial number on the site before going to nokia centre.


hurrray mine also not affected


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 14, 2007)

I think nokia server has crashed they have the text only version running for the moment


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 14, 2007)

Mine is not affected too. Yippie...


----------



## paradise_guy (Aug 14, 2007)

hurrayyyyy... mine also not affected...

short tips for checking the status of your battery without going to nokia website..

note only 46 million out of 300 million batteries are affected...

if u have purchased ur batter along with the mobile or as a separate accessory before december 2005.. then ur battery is not affected... 
if it came with ur handset press *#0000# which will display the date of manufacturing of ur mobile phone and if it is before december 2005.. then you are safe...

happy charging...........


----------



## almighty (Aug 14, 2007)

^^^ ya and one more thing coz that lot was made by a japinese comp so if ur battery show made in china then not to worry at all... mine all nokia cells battery are chinese made 
so no need to worry


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 14, 2007)

I missed this post & wrote one in mobile section. Mods plz move.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, I have 9 mobile phones using BL-5C battery.
Out which I have checked only 3 & all 3 are registered with Nokia as problematic.
So have registered them & will be getting replacements.
But what time, I don't know.
I have yet to check the rest 6 & don't know what will their fate be.
BTW, the personnel with whom the rest of the 6 phones are have freaked out ever since I broke this news to them. 



			
				almighty said:
			
		

> ^^^ ya and one more thing coz that lot was made by a japinese comp so if ur battery show made in china then not to worry at all... mine all nokia cells battery are chinese made
> so no need to worry


Don't be too happy dude.
Mine 9 batteries too are China made out of which 3 have problems. For rest 6, haven't checked as yet. Will check them tomorrow and post results.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have just submited mine mom mobile battery number.They said...they will try to replace as soon as possible.


----------



## 24online (Aug 14, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> ^^^ ya and one more thing coz that lot was made by a japinese comp so if ur battery show made in china then not to worry at all... mine all nokia cells battery are chinese made
> so no need to worry



mine is china made & i have to replace... 
but when i  gone  nokia care center & authorised center, they told me that they dont know abt this issue... they will inform us after getting  proper solution & ofcourse batteries.....

i think nokia dont know indian mentality.... it will create bad image.... as many ppl rush to care center by hearing abt battery issue on media.... but no response by care centers...  i think nokia has to first inform nokia care centers and then inform in media & on net...... also most of ppl have tv but dont have internet to check battery id. no....   so it will be headache to nokia centers in coming days......

but nobody knows that what is fault in battery? means any proper reason ???


----------



## arunks (Aug 14, 2007)

mine battery is also under consideration..they said they will send new battery and i have to send them my battery in envelope that i will receive from them alongwith new battery


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 14, 2007)

*One of My friend is one victim*

Model 6630

Well it didnt explode actually  Just saw yesterday morning that the LCD developed a wide crack and the battery was wide open some liquide comming out from it...

Poor dude....

question is will nokia going to provide warrenty ??

But Phone Didnt explode


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 14, 2007)

My 6630 battery is not affected, thank god!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 14, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> *One of My friend is one victim*


My Mom is another victim


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 14, 2007)

My phone doesn't use BL-5C. So no worries.
My friends have but they too are safe. Peace.


----------



## cyberscriber (Aug 14, 2007)

And why should ppl panic? Are all these batteries going to explode today? 
you've been using it for almost one year.
And you are lucky to get a brand new one.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 14, 2007)

cyberscriber said:
			
		

> And why should ppl panic? Are all these batteries going to explode today?
> you've been using it for almost one year.
> And you are lucky to get a brand new one.


Just for mind peace.thanks GOD..no one was harmed seriously.


----------



## sandeepk (Aug 14, 2007)

Mine is not affected. But one of my friends is. Saw one the Nokia manager on TV saying that they will send the replacement to home itself. When will he can expect the replacement?


----------



## casanova (Aug 15, 2007)

Mine is affected 
Entered my sr. no and they asked for address details for replacement.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, it seems that either the Nokia Care helpline is either jammed due to calls or they've just shut the number cos when I call, it either says that all lines are busy (when calling from landline) or sometimes says that u'r request could not be completed (when calling from mobile or calling the toll-free number from landline).
Apparently, the Nokia India customer care wasn't ready for would come next after the news. 
Which is bad for most people.


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a Nokia 1110i, and the battery model is BL-5CA. Will that be also prone to the problem?

Arun


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 15, 2007)

^^^

Shouldnt be, neither the model matches nor the Battery code


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 15, 2007)

@Choto Cheeta - I hope so, but phone model and battery model are so similar to the problem (1110 and 1110i, 5C and 5C-A), so was a bit worried...

Arun


----------



## sourav (Aug 16, 2007)

The big hype today is that your Nokia mobile battery is going to go kablooey! That’s a load of C**p. Don’t worry people your Nokia phone battery no. BL-5C is NOT, I repeat, NOT going to explode. Here’s the real scoop on what’s going down inside your battery compartment. 

The Scoop
Picture a slightly large balloon inside a tiny paper bag being blown up. In reality what’s going to happen is the balloon will continue to get filled and finally tear through the bag. The balloon will not explode, it simply increase in size. 

Here’s the low down. Every time your phone is charging the current is causing your battery to heat up and therefore expand a wee bit. Since you already know that the battery compartment fits the battery perfectly and there’s really no room for expansion so it simply pops out of its casing. AND THAT’S IT! This is how it is according Nokia.

Nokia has issued an Advisory that has gone out to every one of us who can get it out to you as soon as possible. There is no cause to be alarmed at all. Let me put it this way – just take a chill pill people. 

The batteries in question – the BL-5C manufactured by Matsushita Battery Industrial Co., Ltd. of Japan are quite common to most Nokia phones. You’ll find them in models like the Nokia 6270, Nokia 1100, Nokia 3100, Nokia 6230, Nokia 6600, Nokia N70, and Nokia E60. These are just a few of the more common models of course. If you want the complete list check out Nokia.com And Nokia is working closely with Matsushita and will be cooperating with relevant authorities to investigate this situation.

According to Nokia, even though there were around 300 million batteries like this there were only 46 million batteries that were manufactured during the period of December 2005 and November 2006 are the ones in question. Out of that number there have been approximately 100 incidents of overheating reported globally. No serious injuries or property damage have been reported and according to Nokia’s knowledge this issue does not affect any other use of the mobile device. 

Now people please understand that the advisory that Nokia has provided is strictly for those who own Nokia phones that have the BL-5C battery that has been manufactured during the given period i.e. between December 2005 and November 2006. Other Bl-5C’s will have no problem.

source : www.tech2.com


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> *One of My friend is one victim*
> 
> Model 6630
> 
> ...


Well they might. Since it happenned due to a Nokia accessory (battery) itself, they should be providing it. If they don't, well threaten them with a lawsuit. The battery was original Nokia, wasn't it??? If not, then your friend has no options but to pay for repairs. or buy a new set.



			
				sakumar79 said:
			
		

> I have a Nokia 1110i, and the battery model is BL-5CA. Will that be also prone to the problem?
> 
> Arun


No, it's not. But as a precautionary measure, check it on Nokia's site.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 16, 2007)

Dammit. Mine doesn't qualify...


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Aug 16, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Dammit. Mine doesn't qualify...


And how is that bad???


----------



## Sourabh (Aug 16, 2007)

g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> And how is that bad???



Who doesn't want a new battery for free?


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 17, 2007)

The present Ni Cad are proving to be nothing but bombs either in Mobiles or Laptops.
  Its high time we get some other source of reliable cheap energy that can just as be mass produced.


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 17, 2007)

I have checked the list and my phone is not in the list and the batter type is BL 5B ... so i think my phone is safe ............


----------



## anispace (Aug 17, 2007)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> The present Ni Cad are proving to be nothing but bombs either in Mobiles or Laptops.
> Its high time we get some other source of reliable cheap energy that can just as be mass produced.




NiCd was replaced by Li-ion in mobiles and laptops ages ago.. what time do u live in?


----------



## readermaniax (Aug 17, 2007)

nice info


----------



## mustang (Aug 17, 2007)

yesterday,I checked my battery serial number on the site,Thank god Im not in that series which is affected.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> Who doesn't want a new battery for free?


Oh, stupid of me. I didn't understand the "double" meaning.


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 18, 2007)

anispace said:
			
		

> NiCd was replaced by Li-ion in mobiles and laptops ages ago.. what time do u live in?



  My mistake.I mis quoted.Cross my heart ! Never Meant it.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 18, 2007)

mustang said:
			
		

> yesterday,I checked my battery serial number on the site,Thank god Im not in that series which is affected.


i thot ppl thanked god for being affected!! 

anyways, i don't think many batteries in india are affected. at least of all the people i've seen not a single claimed replacement. but the brand name sure has taken a hit!


----------



## codred (Aug 18, 2007)

me n my dad's batteries are from the time-frame issued by Nokia, we hv filled an online battery replacement form on nokia website & if Nokia is to believed we might be getting a replacement in a month or so.....


----------



## comrade (Aug 26, 2007)

finally got a mobile serial that tells its battery needs to be replaced

0670400363563N464723111733


----------



## praka123 (Sep 8, 2007)

so what shud i do.got a bl-5c series that too problematic one.i have registered online and no reply from nokia.what am i supposed to do?i am living in a town where nokia priority dealership not here.so shud they courier me the replacement..btwn sorry for bump coz my batt gets heated up when charging


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Sep 8, 2007)

Register your battery your at Nokia's site.
U'll get a replacement battery within a month by courier along with instructions on how to send the defective battery back.
I received 1st of my 4 defective batteries yesterday.
i had registered them the day the advisory was issued.


----------



## max_demon (Sep 8, 2007)

i m victim too checked yesterday (VERY VERY BAD MISTAKE)

when would i get my battery replaced?


----------



## praka123 (Sep 8, 2007)

I had already registered in nokia site.waiting...


----------



## casanova (Sep 9, 2007)

Even me. I also registered on early next day. 12:05 am. I thought I won't be getting a replacement. Nice to hear that it takes a long time. Atleast, some chances for getting it. Waiting


----------



## arunks (Sep 11, 2007)

i registered the same day when it was aired on television abt battery replacement but still i havnt got any battery replacement but now the status has changed on nokia site for my defected battery... it is sshowing


```
[B]Product Advisory: Nokia BL-5C battery[/B]
Battery identification number: 0670400****************47

The battery identification number you gave has already been registered. If you did not register it yourself, please call the Nokia Contact Center nearest to you.
The status of the registered delivery is presented in the table below. If there is no table below, or there are no entries in the table, this indicates that the registration has only recently been done and thus the delivery process has not yet started. In the case of such a new entry you should see the delivery status within
24 hours.

Should you have further questions, please call the Nokia Contact Center nearest to you.

Date    Status
2007-08-24    Serial number added to the system.
2007-08-24    Address information analyze initiated.
2007-08-24    Replacement battery is in delivery.
```


----------



## sauravgr8 (Sep 11, 2007)

well ,i have that same BL-5c battery in my nikia 2600 set, andjust 1 month before that fault has been detedcted by nokia ,my battery started working abnormally, but when i cheked it by the procedure given to the nikia site for the faultof my battery it was not within that particulat time period so it has not been replaced, but my prob still persists, what should i do


----------



## casanova (Sep 11, 2007)

Just checked for my status. It is asking for my address details again. What duh>
Resubmitted it.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 17, 2007)

Haaaooo!  *I got my replacement bl-5c via bluedart courier along with a letter and a delivery challan.courier guy left the package this noon and left before i came back from *kottayam*.
So they DID replaced mine. wow!
now in the accompanying letter they says a warranty for 6 months exists for this replacement battery and in two weeks time they will tell how to resend the faulty battery back.and in delivery challan-they quoted NOT FOR SALE and a value of 720 Rs for this battery 
btwn the address and name is correct while my mobile no is wrong 
they are really in a hurry!
*


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 17, 2007)

^Enjoy!!


----------



## praka123 (Sep 17, 2007)

..njoying.hope others too got their replacements?


----------



## casanova (Sep 17, 2007)

Congos Prakash. I am still waiting for mine


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok, I got second of my 4 defective batteries on Tuesday.
Now waiting for the rest 2.


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 2, 2007)

How may of this forum applied for replacement of  BL-5C Battery ?? How may of them got their replacement ?? I ask here this question because I applied for replacement on 2nd day of the advisory of NOKIA. I have to received 2 nos of replacemnet, but till date I have not received the replacement.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 2, 2007)

they'll ship via bluedart.btw i got my replacement some time back.


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think they maintaining Alphabetical  order for dispatch. Because one of my friend got replacement after 9/10 days. His name starts with A (Alok). Your name starts with P, You also got. Myself with S have to wait.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Oct 2, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> I think they maintaining Alphabetical  order for dispatch. Because one of my friend got replacement after 9/10 days. His name starts with A (Alok). Your name starts with P, You also got. Myself with S have to wait.


Well, I don't agree with you.
My name starts with G.
I've registered 4 batteries. Out of which, I have received only 2, and that too with about 2 weeks time gap between both.
I got my first battery after almost 3 weeks of registration.


----------



## casanova (Oct 2, 2007)

Neither do I, My name starts with N.

However, theres a catchy with the line. They said I might get a replacement.


----------



## imesic (Oct 3, 2007)

where are you all from? i'm in croatia, still waiting...

2007-08-28    Serial number added to the system.
2007-08-28    Address information analyze initiated.
2007-08-28    Replacement battery is in delivery.


----------

